# had to share--my M&P soap is featured



## twilightluver (Jul 22, 2009)

here-- I was soooo excited~!!!

Hi msvicky,

I just wanted to let you know that I loved the pictures you posted of your Lime Mint Swirled Soap. So much so, that we've featured it on the WSP Blog. We also posted a link to your Etsy store.

You can find it here: http://blog.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/

Thanks for sharing your creativity!!

Jill Speegle
Marketing and Social Media Specialist
Wholesale Supplies Plus
what a rush of excitement---


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 22, 2009)

sorry..u have to scroll down and it is the lime mint swirled M&P soap


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 22, 2009)

Very pretty soap.  You're an internet celebrity!!


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats wonderful!! CONGRATS!! I love WSP!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 22, 2009)

*x*

  good for you!   

really pretty soap-congrats!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats, nice soap!
And that's a nice website, I wish we could get some of those moulds over here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations , your soap is beautiful , a star is born , I hope it brings you tons of business 

Kitn


----------



## topcat (Jul 22, 2009)

Yay you!!!

Tanya


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 23, 2009)

Fantastic!! Congratulations


----------



## candice19 (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow congratulations that is terrific!!


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope that you get a lot of vbusines from this.  Your soap is beautiful!


----------



## mnhutson (Aug 19, 2009)

That's great!  Congrats!  You certainly deserve the recognition!!

Necia


----------

